# TravelingJ mini herf! (not smokinj... geezum i need a nap)



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Sorry the pics are late... this week has been hell!


TravelingJ hit me with a number of tasty cigars INCLUDING a LIVE blue! :dribble: I've been waiting on one and let me say that if you are waiting to buy some go ahead and do it! My only qualm was not knowing which end to light. It ended up NOT unraveling but it did have some tunneling issues. I think the humidity was off a bit. Tasty cigar though!

Enjoy the pics!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Great pics bro. I think David's generosity has supplied many herfs :biggrin:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks like a great time. Will have to get my hands on some Blue label Lives for sure.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Ahhhh

David's a hipster!

:lol:

Looks like good fun.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

haha no he's not... I just need a nap.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> haha no he's not... I just need a nap.


bahahahahahaha!

I thought it was the traveling man, maybe I need a nap too....


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

very nice


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks like it was a good time!


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Looks like a great time! :biggrin:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great pics - looks like fun.
I definitely have to try the Live sticks.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks like a great time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

You have to look very closely on which way the wrapper is rolled if you are confused about witch end to light. Its hard to describe without showing you. Compare it with another cigar and it is not so much is if it is a left hand or right hand turn but rather the way the leaf edge is going up or down.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Looks like a great time!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great pics, thanks for sharing bro!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

GOOD TIMES for sure!!!


----------

